# brachi alba and white complex paph



## paworsport (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi All

what is your experience or advices regarding the idea to cross an alba brachi (it is the season currently) and white complex paph ?
Could we expect some very white paph ?

thanks in advance


----------



## paphreek (Jun 15, 2010)

There is quite a bit of Brachy influence in Complex white breeding. Just a few quick examples.

The original white complex Paphs were made white by the infleunce of niveum. FC Puddle = Acteus x Astarte = (insigne x Leeanum) x (insigne x Psyche). Psyche = bellatulum x niveum.

Further Brachy influence in white breeding comes from Paph Skip Bartlett = godefroyae x F.C. Puddle. 

Taiwanese breeders have continued the trend:
Paph White Knight x godefroyae = In-Charm White
Paph wenshanense x In-Charm White = In-Charm Pearl


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

holy monkey! look at all those freckles! loves it


----------



## labskaus (Jun 17, 2010)

If you study the Gallery on In-Charm orchids website you'll notice that many of their Brachy x complex crosses have been made with either ang-thong album (In-Charm White, In-Charm White x ang-thong album) or bellatulum album (In-Charm Yuki).
I don't know if the niveum used with Sheerline x Rondo, or the wenshanense used to produce In-Charm Pearl, were albinistic.
About all of the depicted flowers are speckled to some extend. I don't know, if the use of albinistic Brachys has yielded better, clearer background colours, reduced speckles in general or increased the portion of non-speckled offspring, because I only know that small sample of flowers from their website, and a few others.

My advice: if you own an albinistic Brachy that compares well in shape and size to the coloured version, it shouldn't hurt to use it.


----------



## paworsport (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks all for your advices. I will have soon 2 new brachi alba in flower. The first is open and avec full round shape. Hoe the others will equivalent or better. I will post pics asap.

I have store some pollen of famous and very good white complex hybrid and would like to use the brachi as mother plant.


----------

